# 96 x 55 Limiter Head v 125 x 65 Limiter Head



## pollys13 (27 Sep 2021)

For running moulds on door stiles on spindle any advantage to having larger diameter head?
Thanks.


----------



## Jacob (27 Sep 2021)

pollys13 said:


> For running moulds on door stiles on spindle any advantage to having larger diameter head?
> Thanks.


More width/depth of cut, cleaner finish.


----------



## pollys13 (28 Sep 2021)

I can fit the smaller size knives in the larger head?


----------



## Jacob (28 Sep 2021)

pollys13 said:


> I can fit the smaller size knives in the larger head?


In principle yes but it depends on the head and the blades. There's lots of variations.


----------



## Ollie78 (28 Sep 2021)

The 96mm is good to run a mould in conjunction with a 125mm TCT blade rebate head. So you can cut rebate and mould on a 125mm circle and adjust the rebate with spacers between the heads. You cant do this with a 125mm head as there is no room for knives, hope that makes sense.

Ollie


----------



## pollys13 (29 Sep 2021)

My spindle is only 100mm long and just under 4 hp, can't stack tooling.


----------



## Ollie78 (29 Sep 2021)

pollys13 said:


> My spindle is only 100mm long and just under 4 hp, can't stack tooling.



Well I am not sure this is a thing.
If so, nobody told me because I do it all the time (also on a small spindle moulder).
If you think about it, a single large block for the big 6mm thick knives is not going to provide any more resistance than two smaller heads in a stack.
Also what about tenonning which also uses 2 blocks and spacers in a stack? 

If stack height is a problem you can get a 30mm by 96mm head just for this reason ( cheaper knives too) .

Ollie


----------



## pollys13 (1 Oct 2021)

Thanks for clearing up the misunderstanding.


----------



## pollys13 (2 Oct 2021)

Jacob said:


> More width/depth of cut, cleaner finish.


Would the same apply to a 125 x 100 alloy limiter head, for doing the stile moulds on interior and exterior house doors. I have a Multico TM1, so all the scribes, moulds will have to match up. The size of scribe cutters the Multico accept, will I think dictate the size of limiter head and size of its knives I can use.


----------



## Jacob (2 Oct 2021)

pollys13 said:


> Would the same apply to a 125 x 100 alloy limiter head, for doing the stile moulds on interior and exterior house doors. I have a Multico TM1, so all the scribes, moulds will have to match up. The size of scribe cutters the Multico accept, will I think dictate the size of limiter head and size of its knives I can use.


I don't use or know much about the modern kit - I went the other way with self made cutters. Didn't attempt scribe cutting but did it the old fashioned way with mitres, hand cut scribes, scribing chisel.
Sorry can't help!


----------

